# More EOS 7D Mark II Talk [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/more-eos-7d-talk-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/more-eos-7d-talk-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>A bit more about the EOS 7D replacement made its way to us over the weekend. This time we’ve received a little bit of information about the viewfinder in the upcoming EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p>We’re told the viewfinder will have 100% coverage and a magnification of 1.15. We’re told the top plate has a noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.</p>
<p>Everything we’re hearing about the camera is coming from new sources.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told the viewfinder will have 100% coverage




Now that one I believe, they wouldn't dare do anything less!!


----------



## Marauder (Jun 16, 2014)

This indicates the current 7D is 98%, but I think it's actually 100% at 1x magnification.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 16, 2014)

It's interesting that Canon in the past commented that a 100% viewfinder and pop up flash was unweildy and not a workable solution....looks like the 7DII with have both....lol!


----------



## seamonster (Jun 16, 2014)

So what is the point of greater than 1.0x magnification? Wouldn't that aggravate the perspective characteristics of ultra wides and long telephotos?


----------



## meson1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told the top plate has a noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.


A hybrid viewfinder perhaps? Or maybe the return of eye controlled autofocus?


----------



## pedro (Jun 16, 2014)

tidbits of rumored info by "CR1" sources... 8) Is the small amount of rumored information a sign for a bigger innovative splash techwise? e.g. sensor?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 16, 2014)

seamonster said:


> So what is the point of greater than 1.0x magnification? Wouldn't that aggravate the perspective characteristics of ultra wides and long telephotos?



?????

What does viewfinder magnification have to do with perspective?

Answer: Nothing.

A larger viewfinder magnification means a larger (and slightly dimmer) viewfinder. Nothing more.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... the current camera has 98% coverage and a 1.0x magnification. ...


Interesting.

Canon pages in US and Germany are always talking about "approximately 100%" coverage 
see here
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d?selectedName=Specifications
and here
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7D/index.aspx

I am a little bit surprised that Canon marketing would define some 2% coverage missing as inaccuracy and tolerance. 
I do not own a 7D so I didn't recognize this but I'd expected some 99.xx% coverage fom "approximately 100%".
But maybe I am just an engineer with different understanding of technical values


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 16, 2014)

EOS 7D has 100% viewfinder coverage +/- minimal tolerance and 1.0x mag 

EOS 70D has 98% viewfinder coverage and .95x magnification.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

I have corrected it, I was looking at the 70D line in my spreadsheet of specs.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:



> I have corrected it, I was looking at the 70D line in my spreadsheet of specs.



thanks! And now some more juicy details please. Brilliantly working Eye Control AF v.2.0 would be the one feature that would make me pre-order it. Despite the fact it's stil a mirror-slapper. ;D


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 16, 2014)

If true, the 7D Mark II's viewfinder will be the exact same size as the 5D Mark III:

5D3 - 1.00 / 1.00 x 0.71 = 0.71
7D2 - 1.00 / 1.60 x 1.15 = 0.71

Crop sensor fans would be elated.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 16, 2014)

KyleSTL said:


> If true, the 7D Mark II's viewfinder will be the exact same size as the 5D Mark III:
> 
> 5D3 - 1.00 / 1.00 x 0.71 = 0.71
> 7D2 - 1.00 / 1.60 x 1.15 = 0.71
> ...



Without other changes, that would make it 2.56x dimmer (or, 39% as bright, if you prefer).


----------



## lopicma (Jun 16, 2014)

With all the long lens cameras covering the World Cup, I find it hard to believe there isn't even an incidental shot of the 7D Mk.II - that is if it's even there?


----------



## m (Jun 16, 2014)

meson1 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.
> ...



I had the same thought when reading it.


----------



## KarstenReis (Jun 16, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > If true, the 7D Mark II's viewfinder will be the exact same size as the 5D Mark III:
> ...



I don't know anything about viewfinders. Could you elaborate on why it would become dimmer?


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 16, 2014)

meson1 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told the top plate has a noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.
> ...



Hybrid viewfinder: First thing I thought myself. Would be a great thing and excellent with eye controlled focus + a very fast AF system without and with live view ... might replace my 40D + 600D combo for photo + video.


----------



## dadgummit (Jun 16, 2014)

lopicma said:


> With all the long lens cameras covering the World Cup, I find it hard to believe there isn't even an incidental shot of the 7D Mk.II - that is if it's even there?



It is not hard to believe. With thousands of dollars on the line for that perfect shot I am sure the photographers are all aiming on the field. If it is there it either looks like a 1dx without the 1dx written on it or it looks like a 5d/ 7d without 5d/ 7d written on it so it would be hard to notice unless you are looking for it. Maybe once one of the photog's comes home and happens to look through the pictures that will not make them money there would be the possibility that they accidently got a good shot of a camera they do not recognize.


----------



## lopicma (Jun 16, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that everyone there is a professional. No hobbyist shooters, schmucks with iPhones, Canon SX50's? Who was the guy that took the shot at the last Olympics of all the photographers pointed toward the sports action? We need a shot from "THAT GUY"!

Just Say'in..


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 16, 2014)

KarstenReis said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > KyleSTL said:
> ...



The sensor in the 5D is 2.56x bigger, which means so is the mirror and thus the portion of the lens' image circle you are viewing. At the same f-stop (f-stop controls "brightness" or "light intensity" [technically illuminance]), more area means more light. Likewise, less area means less light. If you spread that reduced light over the same area of your vision (subtended solid angle), it's going to be dimmer.


----------



## dadgummit (Jun 16, 2014)

lopicma said:


> I find it hard to believe that everyone there is a professional. No hobbyist shooters, schmucks with iPhones, Canon SX50's? Who was the guy that took the shot at the last Olympics of all the photographers pointed toward the sports action? We need a shot from "THAT GUY"!
> 
> Just Say'in..



Yes, you are right. Also with the 1000's of people in those stands I am sure there a few of "us" that are interested in the 7d2. Personally if I were there I would make an attempt to get as close as I could to the photogs to see what I could see.


----------



## KarstenReis (Jun 16, 2014)

Lee Jay said:
 

> KarstenReis said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Thanks for the explanation! I forgot about how the difference in sensor size makes in how bright the viewfinder appears.


----------



## sfunglee (Jun 16, 2014)

Eye-controlled focus system like previous 1C model??? 8)


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 16, 2014)

meson1 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told the top plate has a noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.
> ...



I was thinking the same.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jun 16, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> meson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I was wondering is the bump was related to the rumored wifi and GPS...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 16, 2014)

What are those funny 1 series looking bodies at the world cup where instead of regular black prism hump on top, the front part is like shiny white/yellow, almost like some sort of mini-flash integrated into the hump? (Or more likely some guy, for some reason, just using reflective, bright tape on the front of each of the humps on his two bodies ;D BUT why would someone do that, normally they try to take out bright, not add bright and reflective, if anything, so might it actually be some new body??? I wouldn't have thought a 7D2 in a full on 1 series integrated grip body though, one of the pair of guys who were using the pair of weird shiny hump 1 series was also shooting something small that looked like a 7D, maybe the new one is 1DX2 or 2D with integrated mini flash in hump? OR, most likely just some guys taping their names in shiny fluorescent yellow tape on the top ;D, just couldn't get a clear look from the video feeds).
Have screencaps but don't think it's worth bothering to upload and post.


----------



## wyluncustoms (Jun 16, 2014)

sounds like.. $2000+ lol


----------



## Tom W (Jun 16, 2014)

lopicma said:


> With all the long lens cameras covering the World Cup, I find it hard to believe there isn't even an incidental shot of the 7D Mk.II - that is if it's even there?



There's probably a few there, and they're probably disguised well. They probably say "5D Mark III" on them.


----------



## drummstikk (Jun 17, 2014)

meson1 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told the top plate has a noticeably bigger bump around the viewfinder than the current EOS 7D.
> ...



I throw this out mainly as target practice for those who seem to gleefully shoot down the idea at every opportunity, but could the larger viewfinder housing be for the larger prism necessary for an APS-H sensor? Of course, this would make the camera a "Successor to the 7D market space" rather than, strictly speaking, a "7D Mark II."

The 1D IV stays stubbornly expensive on the used market, which suggests there are a lot of people like me who appreciate the balance of increased reach from telephotos against a near full-frame view angle and depth of field. I've considered buying a 1D IV on a few occasions, but have always shied away from paying more for fewer megapixels and no wi-fi built-in.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 17, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> What are those funny 1 series looking bodies at the world cup where instead of regular black prism hump on top, the front part is like shiny white/yellow, almost like some sort of mini-flash integrated into the hump? (Or more likely some guy, for some reason, just using reflective, bright tape on the front of each of the humps on his two bodies ;D BUT why would someone do that, normally they try to take out bright, not add bright and reflective, if anything, so might it actually be some new body??? I wouldn't have thought a 7D2 in a full on 1 series integrated grip body though, one of the pair of guys who were using the pair of weird shiny hump 1 series was also shooting something small that looked like a 7D, maybe the new one is 1DX2 or 2D with integrated mini flash in hump? OR, most likely just some guys taping their names in shiny fluorescent yellow tape on the top ;D, just couldn't get a clear look from the video feeds).
> Have screencaps but don't think it's worth bothering to upload and post.



That's tape  I figured for hire/ID related purposes, maybe?... but YES! There are photographers with non-gripped bodies with larger viewfinders and markings where the 5D3's 'Mark III' badge resides - and I do recall struggling to see a mode dial. These were being shot by people also wielding 1Dx looking bodies - would Sports Pros shoot something as slow as the 5D3? These bodies were equipped with much shorter lenses...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 17, 2014)

An announcment...and an offically leaked spy shot can't be far around the corner.
And when it does....this place will go into melt down. I might avoid it for a few days until the fever calms down.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> An announcment...and an offically leaked spy shot can't be far around the corner.
> And when it does....this place will go into melt down. I might avoid it for a few days until the fever calms down.


*lol* really funny thoughts leading to really funny daydreams...
Thank you for making me laugh. And I think you are right.

I am lucky just to be interested in Canons DSLR body releases but not wanting to buy a 7D2.
So I can watch this with much lower blood pressure and pulse


----------



## Tugela (Jun 17, 2014)

drummstikk said:


> meson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



It may also have something to do with heat dissipation, something that is always of concern if you have a camera with advanced video features.


----------



## pknight (Jun 17, 2014)

drummstikk said:


> I throw this out mainly as target practice for those who seem to gleefully shoot down the idea at every opportunity, but could the larger viewfinder housing be for the larger prism necessary for an APS-H sensor? Of course, this would make the camera a "Successor to the 7D market space" rather than, strictly speaking, a "7D Mark II."



I don't think that any successor or replacement for the 7D will be incompatible with EF-S lenses. That would just drive a lot of near-certain buyers down to the 70D.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 17, 2014)

pknight said:


> I don't think that any successor or replacement for the 7D will be incompatible with EF-S lenses. That would just drive a lot of near-certain buyers down to the 70D.



Exactly!


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 17, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> pknight said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that any successor or replacement for the 7D will be incompatible with EF-S lenses. That would just drive a lot of near-certain buyers down to the 70D.
> ...



So this brings up two interesting questions:

1. Would a 1.3x crop mirror clear the back of all of the EF-S lenses? If so, they could just crop the image when an EF-S lens is attached.

2. If not, how many of Canon's EF-S lenses have a back-focus distance that's short enough to force Canon to disable them in a 1.3x crop?

Of course, I keep wishing Canon would build a dual-mode full-frame/crop camera with a slightly more complex mirror assembly that slides out of the way of an EF-S lens before it flips, but....


----------



## drummstikk (Jun 17, 2014)

pknight said:


> drummstikk said:
> 
> 
> > I throw this out mainly as target practice for those who seem to gleefully shoot down the idea at every opportunity, but could the larger viewfinder housing be for the larger prism necessary for an APS-H sensor? Of course, this would make the camera a "Successor to the 7D market space" rather than, strictly speaking, a "7D Mark II."
> ...



That argument gets made a lot, but I don't understand it. This camera will be at most 2nd down from top of the line. I don't see the design being constrained by compatibility with the very lowest tier of Canon lenses. 

As it stands now, there is not nearly enough distinction between the 7D and 70D. This new camera will certainly correct that with new features and design improvements, including *possibly* a larger sensor. I'd be surprised if these improvements did not push the price north of $2000.00 (I believe the 7D was 1700 at introduction about four years ago.) By my count, only 3 EF-S lenses top $600.00 in price. That's two completely different markets.


----------



## Math70 (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe the GPS antenna explains the reported larger bump...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

Khufu said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > What are those funny 1 series looking bodies at the world cup where instead of regular black prism hump on top, the front part is like shiny white/yellow, almost like some sort of mini-flash integrated into the hump? (Or more likely some guy, for some reason, just using reflective, bright tape on the front of each of the humps on his two bodies ;D BUT why would someone do that, normally they try to take out bright, not add bright and reflective, if anything, so might it actually be some new body??? I wouldn't have thought a 7D2 in a full on 1 series integrated grip body though, one of the pair of guys who were using the pair of weird shiny hump 1 series was also shooting something small that looked like a 7D, maybe the new one is 1DX2 or 2D with integrated mini flash in hump? OR, most likely just some guys taping their names in shiny fluorescent yellow tape on the top ;D, just couldn't get a clear look from the video feeds).
> ...



Yeah I kinda figured tape, but it seemed to be unusually reflective, almost flashy fluorescent, most photogs don't use that sort of tape for marking, but I guess these ones did hah.


----------

